
China's consumers hate Airbnb’s new Chinese name - joshwa
https://qz.com/939253/chinas-consumers-hate-airbnbs-new-chinese-name-so-much-that-they-are-brainstorming-a-new-one/
======
SexyCyborg
It's not _that_ bad.

